# Looking to get information on a National Company



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

So I get a call from a National called RSM Maintenance wanting me to put in a bid for one of their places.

I tried searching their name here but only came up with two posts and really nothing about them.

Has anyone worked with them in the past and how are they for paying?

I'm a little leary about working with a national after reading about all the horror stories others have gone thru with other national companies but on the flip side others have had no problems depending on the company.

Thanks


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Don't do it. Working for Nationals is cutting your own nose off.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> So I get a call from a National called RSM Maintenance wanting me to put in a bid for one of their places.
> 
> I tried searching their name here but only came up with two posts and really nothing about them.
> 
> ...


I've used Dun & Bradstreet http://www.dnb.com/ for credit, payment history, etc....
You should be able to sign up for a free trial here:
http://www.dnb.com/marketing/media/db-credit-free-trial.html?serv=UPPCFO106100917


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

If your the kind of guy that don't mind financing there jobs for 120 + days you could go for it. I personally want my invoices within 37 days or we got a problem. Most would be miserable and not even want to service with that biz. behavior.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

we did some work for them this summer
ended up quitting after the manager of the gas station kept harassing and swearing at my crew every time they showed up and refusing to sign off on work because it wasn't done the way she wanted ( it was done to the scope of work not extras she wanted done for free ) the rep at rsm said she understood why we quit and that she would make sure we got paid for both the work she had signed off and the work she didn't over the 3 month period
its been 4 months later now and we still have not gotten a dime
they also changed the recording proses mid contract
when we took it on they said it was through service channel app which is okay
after we started they said we had to go into the store use a special phone call in the service then record a number on to a sheet and them get the manager to sign off on it a proses that takes about 20 minutes


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't you love the service wizards that think they no whats going on but literally have no clue. This is a on going issue and would have quit to. The next guy in line will get the same abuse.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks everyone for the information, I will tread carefully and will let you know what happens.


----------



## SnowChick2010 (Oct 18, 2016)

MSsnowplowing said:


> So I get a call from a National called RSM Maintenance wanting me to put in a bid for one of their places.
> 
> I tried searching their name here but only came up with two posts and really nothing about them.
> 
> ...


Have you tried going to google and typing 'rsm maintenance reviews"?


----------

